# Missing festival item?



## LuciaMew (Dec 1, 2017)

I checked the catalog and saw a decorative socks filled with gifts. 



I searched everywhere but I couldn?t find it. Does anyone know anything about this item? Could it be a our Christmas gift from Nintendo?


----------



## arbra (Dec 1, 2017)

Hmm.....maybe that will be a gift to us from Nintendo?  Or maybe will be sold on Christmas.  But good catch.


----------



## J087 (Dec 1, 2017)

Wasn't that an exclusive item you could get around Toy Day? 
I'd assume they do the same thing with Pocket Camp.
Or add it on in a timed event in like 20 days.


----------



## Starrynight44 (Dec 1, 2017)

I saw it on a video, maybe its a gift for Christmas day


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

Whoa, cool!  I hope we get it as a gift on Christmas.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

Good find! Hopefully it’s a Christmas gift to us and not regionally locked or an exclusive


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2017)

I really am hoping it's a gift and not going to be something we have to crank out leaf tickets for...


----------

